# Fischbestimmung, bitte um Hilfe



## wander-falke (13. Dez. 2015)

Moin zusammen,
Ich bin gerade dabei meine Weinbütte mit Pflanzen und __ Moderlieschen zu entleeren. 
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch einen Kollegen entdeckt der eingeschleppt wurde.

Ist das eine __ Rotfeder ?
Oder liege ich da falsch 

    

Danke


----------



## lachdoch (13. Dez. 2015)

Kann auch ein __ Bitterling sein, ich habe Rotfedern aber auch  Bitterlinge im Teich und genauso einen Heute ohne Kopf bei mir oben auf dem Teich gefunden. Irgend ein Tier hat den wohl abgerissen) -:


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Dez. 2015)

__ Bitterling


----------



## Patrick K (13. Dez. 2015)

Rotflossenthun


----------



## wander-falke (13. Dez. 2015)

OK. Danke.
Bin mal gespannt ob ihn mein Flussbarsch in Ruhe lässt......


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Dez. 2015)

Keine __ Rotfeder und kein __ Bitterling. http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.seerosenteich.de/fische/bitter.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.seerosenteich.de/bitterling.htm&h=375&w=500&tbnid=0JEwOhBvDjv__M:&docid=41fmyt8Sn7NEPM&ei=O75tVp2HLqXiywP69JzABQ&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2730/page-5&start=75&ndsp=23&ved=0ahUKEwjdkO3fwNnJAhUl8XIKHXo6B1gQrQMIugIwVg

Geibel, __ Karausche oder noch nicht aus gefärbter __ Goldfisch. Das wäre mein Tipp. http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...Rt3M&itg=1&usg=__7_K8UdGZIXKNQn3qwkjdoyCjoEM=

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carassius


----------



## samorai (13. Dez. 2015)

Ich würde __ Plötze sagen, anhand der Flossen; Brustflosse schwach gelb bis ins weißliche, die anderen Lachsrot.
Eine __ Karausche hat schwarz-graue Flossen.
Bei einem __ Enten-Besuch ist das schon mal möglich.

Ron!


----------



## wander-falke (13. Dez. 2015)

Also;
ich fasse zusammen,......
Es ist einer aus der Karpfenfamilie. 

Entweder er wird groß und dick, dann kommt er in die Pfanne,

wenn er groß und dünn bleibt, lackier ich ihn um und verticke ihn als Koi,

und wenn ER da unten ihn erwischt, nun ja, dann dient er meinen Pflanzen immerhin noch als Dünger...........


----------



## Ansaj (13. Dez. 2015)

Ich hatte auch sofort an einen __ Goldfisch gedacht. Klar sind die Flossen ungewöhnlich rötlich, aber das kann auch eine optische Täuschung sein, auf dem Wasserbild ist jedenfalls nichts mehr davon zu sehen.
Vielleicht kann jemand die Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie zählen, ich erkenne da nicht soviel und bin in dieser Bestimmtungstechnik nicht bewandert.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Dez. 2015)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch sofort an einen __ Goldfisch gedacht.


Dann sind wir ja schon zwei.
Und ich glaube irgendwie nicht das unser samorai schon mal kleine Plötzen gesehen hat. Das ist leider eine große. https://angelninostfriesland.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/20150901_194202.jpg


----------



## wander-falke (13. Dez. 2015)

__ Goldfisch würde ich aus folgenden Gründen ausschließen,
Er ist in meiner Weinbütte gewachsenen

Ich habe nur einen Jungfisch  aus der Somme mit Pflanzen eingesetzt.
Ich habe 9 __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt.

Die Pflanzen waren aus Golfischfreien Zonen
Ich habe einen jungen Goldfisch ( der den __ Barsch überlebt hat) der keine roten Flossen hat, im 2. Jahr immer noch überwiegend braun ist und dessen Körperform nicht so gedrungen ist.



Ansaj schrieb:


> aber das kann auch eine optische Täuschung sein,


SAG mal , rauchst du Pilze?


----------



## Ansaj (13. Dez. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> SAG mal , rauchst du Pilze?



Sag mal, versuchst du witzig zu sein oder bist du einfach so perfide?


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Dez. 2015)

Hab grad mein Fisch Buch aufgeschlagen
Hab mich vertan ein __ Bitterling ist es nicht 
er ( der Fisch ) Passt mehr zur Rotaugen __ Rotfeder 
aber wer weis es könnte ja


Patrick K schrieb:


> Rotflossenthun


sein
oder ein Goldbitterschmeckendesrotflossenauge sein
der angst vor Wasser hat  deshalb ist er in der Hand


----------



## Patrick K (14. Dez. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> SAG mal , rauchst du Pilze?



Die spritzt bestimmt Hasch, sagte mein Vater immer

perfindings ?  Niedertracht ? Bei uns  Vorderpälzer heisst das Humor 

salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (14. Dez. 2015)

Perfide?
Nein, nur perforiert wenn ich Hasch spritze oder meine Pilze rauche...

Keep calm.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Dez. 2015)

Hi,

das ist keine __ Rotfeder (die hat ne kurze Rückenflosse, ist in der Draufsicht nur zur Laichzeit mal so "breit" und hat viel mehr Schuppen als der hier mit seinen ca. 27-28 die man da zählen kann, und immer ein oberständiges Maul was hier absolut net vorhanden ist)

@Andreas: das ist eindeutig ein Mitglied der Unterfamilie Cyrininae (eigentliche Karpfenfische) und kein Leuciscinae (Weißfische) zu denen __ Rotauge und -feder gehören, die "rote Schwanzflosse" auf dem Foto hat einen ganz banalen Grund, da schimmert deine eigene Flosse durch. Die wenigen Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie sagen eindeutig

__ Goldfisch/__ Giebel, wobei ersteres das wahrscheinlichste ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (14. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
ich habe nichts gegen Humor, nur im Internet ist das so eine Sache, das kann man offtmals nicht erkennen. Also sei doch etwas vorsichtiger, hänge einen Smiley ran etc.

Zu dem Fisch: ich gehe immer noch von einem __ Goldfisch (oder einer eng verwandten Art) aus. Ich kenne die sehr gut und dein Fisch kommt dem sehr Nahe. Natürlich schließe ich nicht aus, dass es doch etwas anderes ist, ich hab den Fisch ja nicht vor mir. Aber bis jetzt überzeugt mich keine andere Antwort. Guckt euch mal die Rückenflosse an, das schließt für mich __ Rotauge und __ Rotfeder aus. 

Zum Vergleich:
Rotfeder - https://osmerus.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/img_1457-rotfeder.jpg
Rotauge/__ Plötze - http://nwv-schwaben.de/files/Naturf...he/Karpfenfische/Rotauge/20070420_Rotauge.jpg
__ Bitterling - * defekter Link entfernt *

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## wander-falke (14. Dez. 2015)

Also noch mal......
_(Leider finde ich ihn nicht mehr, vielleicht hat ihn ja zwischenzeitlich der  Barsch gefressen )_
Die Schwanzflosse ist und war rot, also keine opt.Täuschung oder durchschimmern meiner Flosse
Die Bauch und Brustflossen sind ebenfalls rot, also auch keine opt.Täuschung oder durchschimmern meiner Flosse.

Der Fisch ist aus Frankreich, aus der Somme.
Aber egal, wie bereits geschrieben, wenn er doch groß und dick wird..........

@Ansaj 
Hiermit entschuldige ich mich höchst förmlich und in aller Inbrunst für meine Frage ob du Pilze geraucht hast.
Vielleicht spritzt  du ja auch Haschisch wie ich , ........
_(Oups, schon wieder daneben..........)_


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Goldfisch/__ Giebel, wobei ersteres das wahrscheinlichste ist


Frank, warum mir bloß immer keiner glaubt.


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Dez. 2015)

Danke Frank
möglich ist das


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die hat ne kurze Rückenflosse


na auf meinen Angel Buch Bildern sah das so aus alls könnte es aber ist halt nicht


----------



## Ansaj (14. Dez. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Hiermit entschuldige ich mich höchst förmlich und in aller Inbrunst für meine Frage ob du Pilze geraucht hast.
> Vielleicht spritzt du ja auch Haschisch wie ich , ........
> _(Oups, schon wieder daneben..........)_



Andreas:
es ist egal, wie es gemeint ist, wichtig ist, wie es ankommt. Und bei mir kommt dein Verhalten respektlos an und das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen. Deswegen greife ich das Thema nochmal auf und bitte dich, vor dem Schreiben zu überlegen. Wenn du mir jetzt noch etwas zu sagen hast, dann schicke mir eine PN, damit das hier nicht ganz zum OT wird.


----------



## Alexius30 (16. Dez. 2015)

Ich glaube es ist ein __ Bitterling. Der wird nicht groß. Mehr als Barschfutter Gedacht.


----------



## cafechaos0 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir sind es Hybriden zwischen Karauschen/Rotaugen die so aussehen.
Das zweite Bild ist der Inhalt einer Reuse!
Durch die anhaltende Trockenheit ist der Wasserstand extrem gesunken und der __ Fischreiher hat alle kleine Fische gefressen.
LG.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> und der __ Fischreiher hat alle kleine Fische gefressen.


Könnte dir noch ein paar Goldelrizen überlassen, wenn dir noch kleine fehlen ???


----------



## Christine (18. Okt. 2016)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist der Inhalt einer Reuse!


Und hast Du die auf dem Rasen liegen lassen, bis sie erstickt sind?


----------



## cafechaos0 (2. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Christine,
nein, natürlich nicht, die sind sofort in Transportbehälter gekommen und haben ein neues Zuhause.
Liebe Grüße cafechaos0


----------



## Christine (2. Nov. 2016)

Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2016)

..........nein, natürlich nicht, die sind sofort in Transportbehälter gekommen und haben ein neues Zuhause.......
Warum musste ich bei dem Satz eine Gefriertruhe denken


----------



## cafechaos0 (3. Nov. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ..........nein, natürlich nicht, die sind sofort in Transportbehälter gekommen und haben ein neues Zuhause.......
> Warum musste ich bei dem Satz eine Gefriertruhe denken



Hallo Tottoabs,
nein ich hab Tausende davon gehabt und in der Bucht eine Tauschanzeige geschaltet.
Diese sind gegen Karauschen getauscht worden.
Insgesamt habe ich dafür Rotfedern, Karauschen,__ Barsche,__ Moderlieschen,__ Giebel und Krebse erhalten.
Leider ist seit Monaten der Zulauf trocken und der Grundwasserstand gefallen, jetzt ist die tiefste Stelle gerade 50 cm tief und den ganzen Tag stehen dort die __ Fischreiher, bis auf 10 große Karpfen ist kein Fisch mehr drin.
Die Bilder sind von Gestern.
LG. cafechaos0


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Nov. 2016)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Leider ist seit Monaten der Zulauf trocken


Mal bis zur Quelle verfolgt, ob nicht irgend was dein Wasser ab gräbt.




cafechaos0 schrieb:


> bis auf 10 große Karpfen ist kein Fisch mehr drin.


 Na, dann kannst du ja eine Karpfen Zucht aufmachen.
Hat doch die Tage ein bisschen bei uns geregnet. Müsste doch wieder Wasser kommen.


----------



## cafechaos0 (4. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Totto,
der Bruchbach entspringt inmitten von Wiesen, aber auch da ist Ebbe.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Nov. 2016)

Schitt, dann geht nur .... Teich tiefer machen.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2017)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> der Bruchbach entspringt inmitten von Wiesen, aber auch da ist Ebbe.


In dem Biete Bereich gibt es Rotfedern wenn du es noch nicht gesehen hast.


----------

